# Surface Area for Bio-Filter



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I remember a while back someone posted a link to a web site that had the values of the surface area of many types of media(pot scrubbers, ceramic rings etc.)
If anyone knows the site or has the link please let me know. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dharris (Jun 4, 2002)

Not sure of the link you mentioned, but I do know if you are using a wet/dry filter, you can fill it with little green army men with much success.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey..I think this is what you are looking for
http://www.wernersponds.com/biofiltermedia.htm
If not, still pretty informative.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Gracias Kaiser, I appreciate your efforts, that is precisely what I was looking for.
Thanks a million.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I noticed they added stainless steel scrubbies since the last time I saw this link. Also the price of bio-balls seems a little excessive compared to some of the prices you can find them for these days if you look around.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

where can i find pot scrubbers? i cant seem to find them anywhere......


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I buy scrubbies at the dollar store @ 6 for.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

BillD said:


> I buy scrubbies at the dollar store @ 6 for.


thanks, ill have to take a look..........all *** seen at the bigger stores are the stainless steel ones............


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

Those are good for a wet/dry is that what your using?
If for a canister I would go for something smaller than those choices.
imho


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Solchitlins said:


> Those are good for a wet/dry is that what your using?
> If for a canister I would go for something smaller than those choices.
> imho


for a canister


----------

